# Live Nation/Ticketmaster decision to withhold refunds 'reprehensible,'



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Live Nation/Ticketmaster decision to withhold refunds 'reprehensible,' say fans, members of Congress | CBC News


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received a message in reference to the Stampeders concert for which I bought tickets. It's not Ticketmaster but they also just rescheduled the event tentatively from the end of April to the end of May.

If that gets moved again I guess it's for a good reason. What I really want is to see the band, not so much worried about getting my money back at this point.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm still waiting for this concert to get rescheduled. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'm still waiting for this concert to get rescheduled. lol
> 
> View attachment 305770


Who was the opening act?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Who was the opening act?


Frank Marino


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Frank Marino



Holy F%$k! What a show that would have been.

Two acts I really like.


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

I opened a PayPal dispute with Ticketmaster a couple days ago and already got my refund. PayPal is great.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone needs to be like Frankie Goes To Hollywood.

A Message From Ticketmaster Regarding Live Event Refunds | Ticketmaster Blog


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuckers.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ticketmaster refines refund policy after backlash from Canadian concertgoers


----------

